# It's Technically Our Birthday Today :p



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/14)

Technically Vape King started exactly a year ago today. We bought these in just for fun and when we realized how well they sold and what a difference they made we decided to make something of it. Amazing I can't believe how far we have come. These were cheapie ce5 kits which we were selling with eciggies flavours. Will post a pic in a sec

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

... and 5 shy of 1000 members!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Happy Birthday Vape King! A lot of us have been part of the journey and what a great journey it has been! Without being too dramatic you guys have been life savers! Bringing us the products we need to kick the habit and start our next addiction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (30/7/14)

happy birthday guys!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

Happy birthday guys!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/14)

Heehee thanks guys  our official birthday is only in October - this is where it all started though


----------



## RIEFY (30/7/14)

happy birthday guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (30/7/14)

Happy Bday Vapeking!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

A long way in a short time from those to the last package of 250 kg. Congrats, keep up the good work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

Wow!!! Congrats!!!! Such a honor to be apart of this wonderful family. Thank you for VapeKing and for Ecigssa!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/14)

Happy technical birthday @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (30/7/14)

May there be many many more happy vaping supplying days. you guys rock. Thanks for the awesome service.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (30/7/14)

Congrats . May your next year be full of all those fantastic things that you wish for your business.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (30/7/14)

congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

Happy Birthday VapeKing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

congrats!!!
you have come a long way in a short time
something to be proud of

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/7/14)

Congrats! May you see many more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/8/14)

Kinda off topic but my friend just received his mvp today and he seems to be happier than a pig in shit  in fact he was so happy with the upgrade he gave me his extra G-tank  Thank you Vape King crew!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

Happy belated technical B-Day

And also happy B-Day for October as I will probably forget or miss that post too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/14)

Lol I love timehop  

A year ago today we thought we were pretty badass  this was our first proper juice order ever... Top q

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (7/10/14)

Baie geluk . Mag daar nog jare se goeie diens wees .


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Congrats on the successful business!

Happy happy and all the best in your future.


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Congrats on the 1 year guys
All the best for the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------

